# Brother DTG Offers New Oversize GTX Platen



## Deborah Sexton

Brother DTG recently released a new, larger-size platen for the GTX digital direct-to-garment printer only. Measuring 16 by 21 inches, it is designed for printing jumbo-size artwork on extra- large garments.

This platen features a unique slide mechanism that allows operators to fully load the garment while on the printer and slide/lock the platen in place prior to printing. It also comes with a metal hanger at the top of the platen to make it easier to load a garment. The fabric covering holds the garment in place while printing. 

Brother DTG stands behind its GTX with a two-year limited, one-year bumper-to-bumper warranty with support options available. For additional information, contact Brother DTG directly via phone at 1-866-750-2543 or email [email protected].


----------

